# Pressemeldung: 25.000 neue Angler in Brandenburg



## Anglerboard-Team (20. September 2006)

Pressemeldung 

*25.000 Neuangler: *
*Große Zustimmung für Friedfischangeln ohne Fischereischein*

Termin:	Dienstag, 26.September	
Zeit:	15.00 Uhr
Ort:	Fischereibetrieb Ralf Dowhaluk, Am Wildpark 6 in
	15806 Mellensee, Telefon: 03377/ 30 25 68


Mellensee – Am kommenden Dienstag (26. September) überreicht Agrar- und Umweltstaatssekretär Dietmar Schulze in der Fischerei Dowhaluk in Mellensee (Teltow-Fläming) die 25.000 Fischereiabgabemarke mit dazugehöriger Nachweiskarte an einen Neuangler. Schulze: „Schon jetzt zeigt sich, dass Brandenburg mit der Freigabe für das Friedfischangeln nicht nur einen mutigen, sondern auch einen richtigen Schritt gegangen ist. In den wenigen Wochen seit Einführung am 1. August haben die neuen Regeln breite Zustimmung gefunden.“ 

Der Landesanglerverband bestätigt, dass es überall Anfragen zur Aufnahme in Anglervereinen gibt und bereits zahlreiche neue Mitglieder gewonnen wurden. Auch bei kommunalen Festen haben die Vereine jetzt ideale Möglichkeiten, Angeln mit ins Veranstaltungsprogramm zu nehmen und die beliebten Familien- und Volksangeltage wieder durchzuführen.

Bei allen Gesprächen mit Neuanglern zeigt sich ein gewachsenes Umwelt- und Naturschutzbewusstsein und eine große Bereitschaft, sich sachkundig zu machen. Deshalb stehen bei den Kontrollen der Fischereiaufsicht zuerst Hilfe und Beratung im Mittelpunkt.

Zum Abschluss des Pressetermins lädt Fischzuchtmeister Ralf Dowhaluk zu einem Fischerimbiss in seinem Betrieb ein. 

Heinrich-Mann-Allee 103
14473 Potsdam

Pressesprecher: Dr. Jens-Uwe Schade
Hausruf: 	0331/ 866 70 16
Fax: 	0331/ 866 70 18
Funk:	0172/ 392 72 02
Internet: 	www.mluv.brandenburg.de
E-Mail: jens-uwe.schade@mluv.brandenburg.de

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

